

Ask HN: Terminology: differentiating a project and a startup - bconway

I'm increasingly seeing the two words above used interchangeably, or more accurately, a project being referred to as a startup. Am I out of touch, or is this correct terminology? I've always <i>loosely</i> characterized a startup as being a company (pre- or post-documentation), intent on producing a product(s), full- or part-time, with an exit strategy. On the other hand, something done for fun that might make a few dollars on the side (with the potential of turning into a startup) would be considered a project. The reason I ask- when I hear someone say "I'm on my 8th startup," one of three things goes through my mind: "Wow, you've been at this for 40+ years," "In 4 years? I wonder if this is really your cup of tea," or "I don't think you're using that term correctly." Yay or nay?
======
malbiniak
Color me the pessimist, but my response to the "8th startup" would be "why'd
you quit on the other 7 and decide to do it again?"

For me, a startup is something you throw everything into: time, (your own)
money, and aggressively focus on. It's filed, you have customer focus, and
you're not doing it as a hobby. Sorry, I'm over the "startup" (project) that's
building something fascinating...but has no focus on generating revenue. It's
a hobby. Not a startup.

------
niccolop
Is it an important differentiation to make?

It seems to me that the two are interchangeable, because often startups are
add-ons/features of existing infrastructure; and this could equally be a
project.

~~~
wolfrom
I think the difference in motivation is important. Early adoption of startups
is based in part on trying out something that could be the next big thing. Is
that something just one of many side projects, or maybe a one-night coding
session that someone uploaded and has no plans for iteration or pivot based on
feedback/market development?

Especially in the age of Facebook Connect, I am becoming increasingly wary of
trying out most new apps because I'm having difficulty gauging the motivation
of the founder(s).

In truth, I usually go through several pages of an app's development blog
before I even think of trying something out. If there's no dev blog, I
generally assume that it's just a "project", and not something that will grow
or change too much.

